# building a float rod



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

looking at building a new float/center pin rod...looking for some size recomendations, info or reviews on blanks and guide suggestions....mostly fish ohio streams. thanks


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

At least 13'6

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

I wouldn't go less than 15'. Also, you will need to learn the BC cast for all the big water you need to cover in Ohio.


----------



## Stickman (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't need a 15 for OH rivers maybe NY. I have a float rod built on latest st croix blank and love it. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

fisherman33 said:


> I wouldn't go less than 15'. Also, you will need to learn the BC cast for all the big water you need to cover in Ohio.


Ha not sure bout that met a guy today that can throw a pin forever no effort 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

My post was a joke and I apologize to everyone who thought otherwise. Personally, I do not think there is a need for a rod over 13' here in Ohio due to our relatively small water. To give a more serious answer I would build a rod anywhere from 11'6"-13' which seems to be more of the range of rod length I see when fishing. There may be applications I don't know about where a longer rod would be needed but I have not had a problem with my 12' rod.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

fisherman33 said:


> ...Personally, I do not think there is a need for a rod over 13' here in Ohio due to our relatively small water. To give a more serious answer I would build a rod anywhere from 11'6"-13' which seems to be more of the range of rod length I see when fishing. There may be applications I don't know about where a longer rod would be needed but I have not had a problem with my 12' rod.


+1

A 12 footer would be a versatile rod that would work on 90+% of OH waters including the Grand. No need for anything above 13', IMHO. I fish a fast 11 footer on everything including the Grand. The 13'6" comes out for the bigger NY water and a certain unmentionable.

Check out:

*Blanks*
Batson XST
CTS Affinity Float
Mudhole MHX
Raven IM8 and RV9


*Guides*
Berkley SS304
Fuji TYSG
Jann's Netcraft Flexilites
PacBay Minima


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> +1
> 
> A 12 footer would be a versatile rod that would work on 90+% of OH waters including the Grand. No need for anything above 13', IMHO. I fish a fast 11 footer on everything including the Grand. The 13'6" comes out for the bigger NY water and a certain unmentionable.
> 
> ...


For me a short rod is a lot more work. I like longer rods (13'-15') for these simple reasons. 

1. You can mend 10 times easier on a long drift.

2. Minimize guide ice by keeping more line off the water.

3. Keep float in main flow instead of line being pulled into slack water which effects the drift.

4. Hookset is easier on a hero drift.

5. Longer rod also allows you to cast with less effort.

If you really want to make a simple cast learn to BC a light float on our "small waters".


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks for all the info....i have a chance to purchase a raven 14 ft IM8 blank at a great price from a friend and was thinking that this blank was two long....any one have any info or comments on this blank or fished with a rod this length? I was thinking something in the 12ft range...but the price was nice.
Also, i have seen the new flexilite guides from jans netcraft.....any one use these?
thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I am new to the pin when but I think Mepps is right on I was intimidated at first and was using a 10 ft went to 13 and it is better also props to phildo he was kind enough to let me tag along yesterday and gave me great tips he can throw it a mile I went home and practiced what he said and am much better now 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

1morecast said:


> thanks for all the info....i have a chance to purchase a raven 14 ft IM8 blank at a great price from a friend and was thinking that this blank was two long....any one have any info or comments on this blank or fished with a rod this length? I was thinking something in the 12ft range...but the price was nice.
> Also, i have seen the new flexilite guides from jans netcraft.....any one use these?
> thanks for all the feedback.


I used the Raven 14' my first year pinning and had no issues.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

That's a nice blank. The extra length won't hurt a bit. Like most things it's a matter of preference and budget. Besides you can always build another one. Have fun!


----------

